
Show HN: Synatic – A back end and integration platform for enterprises - martinza78
https://www.synatic.com
======
martinza78
I'm Martin Naude, founder of Synatic
([https://synatic.com](https://synatic.com) ). Synatic is a backend and
integration platform for enterprises, bridging old and new technologies to
help business build faster.

I've been building backend processing solutions for corporates for many years,
and always ended up building a bespoke processing and integration system for
each project. Some things I've repeatedly built are:

* Importing and exporting files from legacy systems (eg. from IBM iSeries in financial institutions, older timesheet systems for large factories and mines), * Running lookups and calculations against datastreams (for payroll, loyalty programmes, transaction fee calculations etc) * Transferring/transforming and aggregating data between various ERP, CRM and other business systems.

I wanted a way to accelerate the project time by using a common platform, so
businesses can move faster to the solution, and not worry about the data
logistics, infrastructure and production level non-functional requirements.
We've built Synatic to solve these common and frequent problems.

One of our biggest features compared to other platforms is extensive
debugging, logging and tracing functionalities (catch a glimpse of that on our
homepage video) You can also create API's to your workflows or datasources,
making Synatic a tool for quickly putting together backends. Another
differentiator to existing platforms is our extensive support for legacy
systems - the type found in older corporates.

Our platform is focused on helping corporates leverage modern software through
API integration faster, while still having the flexibility of running on-
premise (in Docker containers), on your chosen cloud providers, or as a fully
hosted service. Most of our clients are financial enterprises with a large mix
of technology acquired over years of operation.

Our clients have used Synatic to solve enterprise problems such as providing
real time access to legacy data, consolidating data from franchises and
branches, creating single customer views, and data automation between
disparate systems.

We provide strong onboarding and solution support throughout all rollout
stages, as well as ongoing operational support.

We'd love developers, managers, BI and operations professionals to try
Synatic, and hear of your experience in building enterprise data processing,
integration and operations solutions. You can signup for a full trial of
Synatic for a few weeks at [https://synatic.com](https://synatic.com) . Thanks
and looking forward to your feedback and comments!

